

Why did Google get rid of the centered design of YouTube? - bozho

Google just changed YouTube. Everything is now aligned left. That might be good for a smaller resolution, but on mine it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/cB2ZB.png<p>So now I have to look at the upper-left corner to see the video. Which is bizarre at least (and I'm irritated by it, for now at least).<p>Aren't Google testing these on multiple resolutions, or am I the only one that feels the discomfort of this lack of symmetry?
======
mcgwiz
"now I have to look at the upper-left corner".

Surely this takes _first-world problems_ to a new level.

------
csense
I always fullscreen videos, so it doesn't matter to me.

I suspect you're just experiencing cognitive dissonance due to the fact it's a
change from what you're used to.

Within a month it'll feel natural and you'll have trouble remembering why the
change upset you.

Within a year you'll have half-forgotten it was ever any different.

Within two years you'll have totally forgotten the old layout, and you'll make
a near-identical complaint if Google ever changes it back.

------
sazpaz
Perhaps they're making space for new ads aligned to the right. People
naturally tend to look to the right, so right-aligned ads might get higher
CTRs.

